# APC 900W UPS Power Conditioner - Model S15



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey guys,
I have the H15 unit now, does not have the battery back up. With this one @ $250, do you think the upgrade is worth it? Tech support at UPS says the H15 is equivalent except for the battery back up, and that the H15 does offer low power support (brown outs?). Don't know how it does that without a battery unless it can store some power in its circuitry. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I believe the non Battery Version uses Capacitors to store Energy for when your Power goes out, but does not provide as much backup time compared to a UPS with Batteries as well.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sale price has changed, it's now $299, if you call they will give you a $20 discount for a phone order.


----------

